# Nice Big Hairy One. PICS!



## Earthling (Mar 17, 2007)

This big fella was next to me bed head last night so got a couple of pics to show and tell.
One of the bigger ones here.
Extra hairy too.........
Dont those little beady eyes just say "Love me baby........................."
:lol:


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 17, 2007)

That would give you a shock when you saw it.Nice pics.


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 17, 2007)

is it some sort of bird eating spider??


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't know much about Spider's but I will say is it a species of Huntsman?
Or maybe a Wolf Spider?


----------



## Earthling (Mar 17, 2007)

Its just a big huntsman I think.
Yeah I went WAaae.......then got up close for a squizz....

Heres an extra closeup.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 17, 2007)

It looks very friendly.


----------



## michael555 (Mar 17, 2007)

hahahha that must have given you a fright


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 17, 2007)

Great pics mate, i love spiders! Except when they're in my bedroom while i'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Mrs Mac (Mar 18, 2007)

arrrrghhhh! ewww!
When i lived at Eatons Hill, every time i went to bed at night i would count no less then ten decent sized huntsmans in my curtains. Every shower had a huntsman jump on me. yuck!. Then one day i found the big mumma to all these others i would see and i named it devil arachnid as it would wait in door openings and then jump on me. I swear it was out to get me. Ever since, i just stay away from big spiders. :s


----------



## Rennie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice spider and great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## *~PreciousDiamonds*~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Jesus, that would have scared the be jeebers outta me....

Great shots though, what sort of camera did you use?


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 18, 2007)

Geeeeeeez louise!!
You've made it look MASSIVE!
That would freak me out if I felt it on my face.. sheesh!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 18, 2007)

I think she's a lady not a fella, great pics


----------



## Krizzy31 (Mar 23, 2007)

as it would wait in door openings and then jump on me

I would have moved. Or died on the spot.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 23, 2007)

just opening this post and seeing that spider gave me cold shiver's.


eeeeeck, I am ---- scared of them thing's


----------



## reptalica (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey earthling I think we all wanna know what did u do with it? Let it be? Or kindly relocated it? Those things are quick when they want to be.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Mar 23, 2007)

Great pics, If that spider was in my house it would be dead by now...


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 23, 2007)

This one was in my house not quite as fat but he was definatley big, these are the photos of letting him go.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 23, 2007)

Any spider that I see, is soon to be a dead spider.


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 23, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me that some of us who are snake lovers are constantly trying to re-educate the public regarding the old "the only good snake is a dead snake" theory, yet we are quick to kill a spider who has just as might right to live as any other living creatures (except for co*kroaches, those things should be eliminated... lol)

As much as I am not a fan of spiders (particularly a large, terribly freakish specimen such as this) I always prefer to relocate than to kill.

JMO


----------



## ALLANA (Mar 23, 2007)

lol I'm going to have nightmares tonight. They are my biggest nightmare those things. It's that bad I had a big one jump on me once and actually fainted lol.


----------



## liasis (Mar 23, 2007)

ill pick up any venomus but if a spider touches me and i freak they are just so unpredictable


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 23, 2007)

I love this pic


----------



## gaz (Mar 23, 2007)

Long live the "spider", they might be hairy and ugly, but who else gets rid of our annoying insects, flies mossies moths etc, besides our reptiles, and they dont get the night ones to often.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 24, 2007)

If you want something to get rid of our Night bug problems, kill all the spiders and let AHGs loose all over Australia!

JUST JOKING


----------



## mrsshep77 (Mar 24, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

Mell just runs screaming from the room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Give me a 20 foot scrubbie with an attitude anyday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just can't even be in the same postcode as a spider, they absolutley TERRIFY me!!! So seeing that soooooo close has made me hyperventilate!!!!!!!

But seriously they were some awesome closeups of natures most scariest beast!! haha

Oh my god I couldn't be that close!!!


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Mar 24, 2007)

its definately a huntsman they giv me the creap su times i went to kamp yesterday and i went to was my hands a bid masive huntsman was in the sink


----------



## Jonny (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's a new morph im working on

its called a black&white jungle huntsman. I will be charging $5000 each for 100% hets this season 

enjoy 

Jonny


----------



## cement (Mar 24, 2007)

I see your on the Goldy, out west in the Hinterland are the biggest huntsmens i have seen. At Mt Warning where I had my property in the forest the huntsmen were huge. So were the centipedes. I saw one that was approx 28cms and close to my head as i rest against a tree.
The huntsmens are a classic i love them especially when you can actually hear them running across a gyprock wall. Try to re locate, use a broom, get them on the sweep end and if they run up the stick grab the stick behind them and you can juggle them ok like this out the door.
They dont jump upwards but can launch off a wall or stick for a quick escape on their web.
They are great predators for cockroaches.


----------



## little_angel (Mar 24, 2007)

man the huntsmans are getting bigger!
They pack a hell of a bite!


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 24, 2007)

yuk yuk and more yuk. i think i will take on that 20ft scrubbie too


----------



## chic parma (Mar 24, 2007)

those spidy's r so big and scary that I think I just developed arachnaphobia
lol.


----------



## horsenz (Mar 24, 2007)

i'd be sleep'n on the lounge!!!! eewww spiders:shock:


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Mar 24, 2007)

OMG that thing is huge!! Yep I would have freaked and made my boyfriend relocate it. Best spider story ever-
I used to horse ride around my house with two close friends one of who was an arachniphobe (sp?). One day we were riding side by side and the other girl was a bit behind. I turned to say something to T and there was the BIGGEST husmant I had ever seen on her! It might have been that size but I didnt get a really good look lol. I screamed coz I was so close and my friend screamed even louder, leapt off her horse ( we were in the middle of a quiet street) and proceeded to run around in circles screaming and jumping up and down. The even funnier bit was that the horse just stood and watched her for a bit and then wandered to the verge for a bit to eat. Lol me and my other friend just stood there and wet ourselves laughing at T. She is so bad she cant even watch them on T.V and - oh it was just sooo sooo funny


----------



## nickvelez (Mar 24, 2007)

brilliant pics Earthling!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2007)

I find it amusing that people who love snakes and animals can be so mindlessly afraid of spiders.
All the irrational kneejerk reactions from some people are making me laugh and remind me of some reactions people have to snakes.
This particular huntsman is a beautiful girl.
I think they are called tiger huntsmans,could be wrong though.




Once again earthling, great pics.
baz


> just opening this post and seeing that spider gave me cold shiver's.
> 
> eeeeeck, I am ---- scared of them thing's





> I would have moved. Or died on the spot.





> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mell just runs screaming from the room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!


AND THIS


> Great pics, If that spider was in my house it would be dead by now...


----------



## frogus (Mar 24, 2007)

It looks like it wants to jump on you...lol


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Mar 25, 2007)

That guy is a BEAUTY!!!

Nice shots!

//Todd


----------



## Earthling (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys...I thought this thread was dead in the water days ago, but wallah it pops up at me when i open up APS this morning. Good to see so many people appreciate spiders...some good stories too.

I think spiders are bizare beautifull creatures and they also do a fantastic job keeping some of the not so nice bugs under control.

Since I started this thread every night and morning the big Mama has been wondering my bedroom walls. She was hanging around the wall behind my bed head for a couple of nights. last night though no Big mama.....they come and go and wonder around...I like that. Ive had plenty of Huntsmans wondring around in the past, hopefully plenty more in the future. 

Relocate...why? Their not going to hurt you unless you try and grab them....same as a snake.

Nature is all around us...most of it doesnt hurt you unless you interfere with it....Someone put this big shed and accomodation I call home on this nice chunk of bush....least I can do is accomodate some of the natural fauna (that wont end my life) that the house and shed interfered with. Its the right thing to do. Spiders dont interfere in my life as much as I interfered with theirs.

Camera I used was a Fuju Finepix S5500...gotta love those 10 X Optical Zooms.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 25, 2007)

Is it another new species? Earthling # 4 perhaps? 

You're just a regular discoverer aren't you?


----------



## Earthling (Mar 25, 2007)

Heres some more pics of the local spiders.

Hahahaha Slim I tought that slim spider would be a good name for the skinny one! Alas someone discovered these a few thousand years ago.......


----------



## MannyM (Mar 26, 2007)

Woah! There's no way I would have figured that a huntsman, the abdomen just seems extremely large (we must just get the very ordinary type here in suburban Sydney).

I used to love Spiders when I was a kid, but these days my love has diminished. That being said, I have no issues with relocating them if they're in the house, but I just don't seek them out anymore 

Even so, i'd still LOVE a mexican tarantula.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 26, 2007)

Saw a huge golden orb weavet at the neighbours yesterday, 2nd biggest spider I've ver seen.
Got it down, showed the kids then let it go back on it's web (did you know their web is strong enough to catch birds and bats?)
Gotta love spiders, it gave me the irrits that so many people in NSW get their houses sprayed for spiders every year.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 20, 2007)

Hehehe this made me chuckle..again. So I thought it deserved a bump!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm sorry I wish I could appreciate spiders and I'm SLOWLY getting better but I still freak out and even I can't tell you why I don't like them!
We were taking the bins out the other week and my arm touched a web and I absolutely freaked out! Thats the worst in the dak when you can't see!

I just can't rationalise with myself when there's a spider around, especially the big ones!! I have dutch courage with the little ones and I can pretend I'm all brave and deal with them (I'm talking your daddy long legs and little money spiders etc... haha) but if it's even remotely bigger than a 20c coin and my brain just has a meltdown!!!

It's not nice and it's sooo hard to control and I know it may seem so silly considering I own snakes but I feel safe with them (I know it doesn't make sense)!!!!

Anyway I'm quite proud of myself because my mum who's terrified of snakes has made such a huge step with her fear and has come face to face with our 2.1m diamond..... so I thought if she can do that I must meet her half way and try and tackle my fear of spiders SOOOOO at xmas time we were on the central coast and we went to the Reptile Park! We were walking past the Spider Enclosure Entry and my hubby said... "you don't have to do this" and I said "yes I do"!!!! So I went in, hyperventilating but I looked at ALL the spiders but on one wall they have all their tarantula's and thats when I lost it, they were sooo huge! But brave me went back in to get photographic evidence for my family!!!

Thank you for starting this thread it has helped me alot and I apologise for the long winded life story novel


----------



## AnteUp (Apr 20, 2007)

I would have needed new sheets if I found that thing next to me.. :S


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL I remember the days of sittin on my Great nannas outback dunny with them all over the dunny sitting near the toilet paper dispencer 
watching and waiting and sure wanting to jump at me burrrrrrr 
Always had a rolled up bit of new's paper with me....... Mind you I was only 8


----------



## pixie (Apr 20, 2007)

spiders creep me out, but i can never bring myself to kill them, i usually just start crying and get my fiancee to relocate them outside for me...


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 20, 2007)

i was in the amazon in equador 2 years ago and or huts we were staying in were loaded with turantulas.lucky these ones are placid,the girls didn't get much sleep though.


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 20, 2007)

man i LOVE spiders!! they are so cute and hairy and all thoes eyes looking at you. thanks guys i loved the pics!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 20, 2007)

slimebo said:


> i was in the amazon in equador 2 years ago and or huts we were staying in were loaded with turantulas.lucky these ones are placid,the girls didn't get much sleep though.


What's that hairy thing under the legs of that turantula?:lol: 
No, seriously their cool critters


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 20, 2007)

scm1 said:


> What's that hairy thing under the legs of that turantula?:lol:
> No, seriously their cool critters


turaltula balls


----------



## deathinfire (Apr 23, 2007)

Yuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessop (Apr 23, 2007)

deathinfire said:


> Yuck!!!!!!!!



Yeah, I wouldn't recommend eating one :lol:

Great pics everyone who posted them, top shots


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 23, 2007)

they should all be KILLED


----------



## Oskorei (Apr 23, 2007)

hobbo1972 said:


> they should all be KILLED



yea hand so shoudl be all snakes and lizards!!

grow up


----------



## Jules (Apr 23, 2007)

Great markings. I like the jungle too. Yeah I just leave them be. I used to have one hang above my bed when I was young. He was always the first thing I looked for in the morning. I heard they were called huntsmen because they hunt other spiders. Is this true?


----------



## cris (Apr 23, 2007)

Oskorei said:


> yea hand so shoudl be all snakes and lizards!!
> 
> grow up



I believe the tounge poking emoticon is for ppl having a go and not actually being entirely serious. Assuming it is sarcasm he makes a good point, then again i feed any spider i can catch to my lizards :lol:


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 23, 2007)

Im dead afraid of spiders. They deserve to be here though, and congrats you all who are happy enough living with them crawling around the house, brave enough to pick them up, and insane enough to keep them lol. Nah good on you guys. Thats the only fear i have, spiders and bugs. I dont even like daddy long legs, i cant explain why or how, i just cant stand them, i get my boyfriend to remove them outside, after the spider has seen me and run my way, while i scream and run the other way... Im sure they know i freak out lol, great pictures though guys, excellent!


----------



## Oskorei (Apr 23, 2007)

ok i didnt see the emoticon so i retract my statement... sorry mate missunderstanding

as for feeding them to lizards, thats cool cause at least hey are serving a perpose


----------



## kabuto (Apr 23, 2007)

That close up looks a lot like my uncle Bert.


----------

